# children's shoe size conversion



## La Osita

Hi-
Been googling, but can't seem to get a clear answer on how Mexican/US shoe size conversions work for children's shoes. Anyone have this information? It seems that Mexico uses two different sizing systems for adult shoes, but no info for children that I could find. My little friends in Mexico have asked me to bring them shoes... I think the numbers are metric, #s ranging from 11 to 23, but I'm not sure. Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen

itnavell said:


> Hi-
> Been googling, but can't seem to get a clear answer on how Mexican/US shoe size conversions work for children's shoes. Anyone have this information? It seems that Mexico uses two different sizing systems for adult shoes, but no info for children that I could find. My little friends in Mexico have asked me to bring them shoes... I think the numbers are metric, #s ranging from 11 to 23, but I'm not sure. Thanks!


Shoes are generally sized by the actual length of the foot in cm. Try this chart. Use the cm column for the Mexican size, the US column for the corresponding US size.


----------



## La Osita

Ah perfect!! Thank you.


----------



## maesonna

Here is another chart (scroll down on the page). 

Although the chart linked above is accurate for children, it doesn't split adult US sizes into men and women, which are different, unlike Mexico.

In Mexico, a size 27 (for example) fits a 27-cm foot whether it's a man's or woman's shoe. In US sizes, 27 would be a size 8.5 in a man's shoe and size 10 in a woman's shoe.

I thought it’s worthwhile mentioning this here in case someone else than the OP is interested in adult shoe sizes.


----------

